

Looking for entrepreneurs? Screen out MBAs - slaven
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/your-business/exit/john-warrillow/looking-for-entrepreneurs-screen-out-mbas/article1989610/

======
entangld
Let's put everyone into boxes and not use our brains at all.

